

Anonymous Member Banned By Court From Using His Real Name Online - CodeMage
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20110912/10255815907/guy-accused-being-part-anonymous-banned-court-using-his-real-name-online.shtml

======
corin_
The other thing that tickled me was (this is from the Forbes article):

 _"A 17-year-old student who cannot be named for legal reasons"_

Yeah, I appreciate why that is and why it makes sense, but it doesn't make it
any less ironic that somebody from 'Anonymous' can't be named in the coverage
of this case.

~~~
troels
Well, he wouldn't be anonymous then, would he?

------
_delirium
This seems like a sort of failed attempt to apply the "released but cannot
associate with [previous associates]" bail condition to the internet. The
first attempt was: can use the internet, but can't post on social networks;
and then that was narrowed to, can post on social networks, but can't post
with your 'normal' identity to your existing networks.

------
sedev
At last, the court has discovered the deadly weakness of hackers to _being
forced to use their legal names!_

Wait, what?

The decision makes a very, very sad statement about the court's understanding
of the issues at hand.

------
aw3c2
Better link (and actual source...):
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/parmyolson/2011/09/07/court-
lets...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/parmyolson/2011/09/07/court-lets-
anonymous-suspects-keep-using-twitter/)

------
eslachance
Oh no! That means he can't use Google +!

~~~
pyre
That's ok though. This is exactly the type of riffraff that Google wants to
keep out of its gated community.

~~~
bh42222
That and anyone who has a stalker, or is not out of the closet, or is a
political activist in a non-democracy, etc. Google doesn't like _those_
people.

~~~
fleitz
There is no such thing as a "real name" anyway. The whole idea is quite silly.
Is Lady Gaga allowed on Google+?

~~~
dlikhten
What about Pilot Inspektor? That poor child is going to have fun getting on G+
when he's old enough.

[https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Jason_Lee_%28...](https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Jason_Lee_%28actor%29)

------
pavel_lishin
Does this mean he's barred from making purchases online with credit cards
taken out in his name?

~~~
tedunangst
Unless his credit card only has his first name on it, no. Did you read the
article?

~~~
atomicdog
Bad news for Cher if she ever joins Anonymous.

------
atomicdog
What self respecting hacker would use his real name online?

-M0rpheus

------
hopeless
I'm not going to read the article so I can continue to believe this is little
Bobby Tables: <http://xkcd.com/327/>

